# Do’s and Dont’s of Furry Fiction?



## TimberLope (Mar 28, 2018)

Hello community!

I’m new to the fandom and it hadn’t occurred to me that there would be a huge community of authors in this subculture. I’m a creative writing major and would love to start experimenting with this subject matter! 

Are there any taboos/clichés to watch out for? Good stuff? Outside of rules that apply to creative writing in general.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 28, 2018)

This is all subjective and a matter of opinion, but I'll just say one thing.

Writing erotica?
Don't mention how many inches your dude's _you know what _is. Really kills the mood, and makes you look like a tool when said measurements are unrealistically, hilariously large.

Oh, and this is even more subjective, but don't write about wolf packs. That theme is done to death.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 28, 2018)

Cliche: all the foxes are gay and all the wolves are dominant. 
Cliche 2: all the characters are either wolves or foxes. 
Cliche 3: there's at least 2 pages of yiff per page of actual writing. 

Those are a few I can think of. XD


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Mar 28, 2018)

"Furry fiction" is hit-or-miss at the best of times, and a fair amount of it is derived from roleplay.

If you're instead thinking of fiction featuring anthropomorphic animals, there's more than a few good examples that became beloved favourites among the Furry Fandom (i.e. The _Redwall_ and _Moreau_ series).


----------



## Sablesword (Mar 30, 2018)

I just write fiction that (sometimes) has furry characters in it. When a character is furry (or otherwise non-human) I just keep that point in mind: The character may act mostly-human, but not completely-human. Little things matter. Catgirl Melody being upset because a shower's setting was left on "soak" rather than "mist" by her human captor. Or the "slave thimbles" she sometimes wears as part of her restraints, to keep her from extending her claws. Or a (goblin slavegirl) character being reminded "We're halflings. We don't _wear_ boots." by one of her halfling master's friends. 

But my priority is the story.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 30, 2018)

Twofold thing is to think about how people having eg tails would change everyday furnishings and appliances. But if everyone (or good as everyone) has tails, it's highly unlikely anyone will reflect on it. So consider what differences there may be in everyday things, and consider whether your setting will make these differences noteworthy, and adjust your descriptions accordingly.

Similarly, some safety gear may be different. Ear protectors for creatures with many times better hearing will probably be mandatory in more fields, and have received more R&D. Forget doing any kind of commercial food prep without gloves if you've got furred hands. And so on.


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 30, 2018)

Hey creative writing grad here~! 

My thing is thinking hard about how things work and how they interact with the world. Wings on the back make so little sense to me, but they make for better designs. So how does that change how they have to clothe themselves? How do tails cause issues? Do they have to sit backwards in chairs or look for chairs with holes in the back? Or is there a good reason for them being able to move enough that they can sit in a regular chair? Just how animal are you willing to make them? How does having accented features or senses affect their lives?

I ask a lot of questions and there is never ones better than "how" or "why?" 

A lot of issues I have with a lot of "non-human" characters is they still treat them exactly like humans, or don't take into account things like how having better hearing could really cause problems. Think about the negatives as well as positives and consider their role in the world.

I took out humans out of my stories mostly because they caused too much of an uncomfortable dynamic I wasn't fond of. It's okay to take some of the cliches, but don't rely entirely on them. Do you want a clever fox? That's fine, but make them actually clever and still flawed up. I have a fox character who's a complete jerk and relies so heavily on hearing and scent that they're practically useless in offensive situations, or cluttered spaces, or busy places...or basically sure they're clever but they are also just what my fiancee calls a "support class." 

It depends on your setting too. Think of as many questions you can, then answer them. Then have someone else look over things and have them point out what doesn't make sense, or what questions arise. Then answer those. Not directly, make it work in the story. Show don't tell. 

Then take a break and come back. What still makes you turn your head and go "wow what was I thinking?" and fix that.

...I could ramble for eternity. I should probably go away.


----------



## Hara Surya (Jul 3, 2018)

Depending on your intended audience, don't use words and terms that are strongly connected to the Furry Fandom if you want to be taken seriously. Even among Furries using terms like "yiff" and "everyfur" will get you mentally relegated to the bottom of amatuer quality writers.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 3, 2018)

DO use proper spelling, punctuation and grammar.

DON'T use the same word to describe something every time.

DO research the species your characters are based on (assuming they are not original creations)

DON- oh.....you're a creative writing major? Sorry, I've got nothing.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 12, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> Do they have to sit backwards in chairs or look for chairs with holes in the back? Or is there a good reason for them being able to move enough that they can sit in a regular chair?


I'd note that there's quite a few species out there whose tails are mobile enough that it's unlikely chairs will cause major issues unless they're e.g. excessively narrow "enclosed" chairs like armchairs. This includes a lot of the more common furry species: cats can wrap their tails around them when sitting without any trouble, many long-tailed dog breeds can do the same (the only ones that might run into trouble are the ones with very thick, "fleshy" tails like some labs), long-tailed rodents have very mobile tails, and so on.

I think we overestimate the amount of trouble tails actually would cause in a lot of situations. Like, a kangaroo would obviously be more hindered by their stiff, thick, bulky tail than a mouse would be by their slender, near-prehensile one, but if we look at the range of motion animals naturally have for their tails a large number of them wouldn't be all that badly off.


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 12, 2018)

quoting_mungo said:


> I'd note that there's quite a few species out there whose tails are mobile enough that it's unlikely chairs will cause major issues unless they're e.g. excessively narrow "enclosed" chairs like armchairs. This includes a lot of the more common furry species: cats can wrap their tails around them when sitting without any trouble, many long-tailed dog breeds can do the same (the only ones that might run into trouble are the ones with very thick, "fleshy" tails like some labs), long-tailed rodents have very mobile tails, and so on.
> 
> I think we overestimate the amount of trouble tails actually would cause in a lot of situations. Like, a kangaroo would obviously be more hindered by their stiff, thick, bulky tail than a mouse would be by their slender, near-prehensile one, but if we look at the range of motion animals naturally have for their tails a large number of them wouldn't be all that badly off.


Sure. I was posing a question though. A bird tail moves a lot, but could it work in a chair? Obviously most cats wouldn’t have a problem but their alligator buddy might. 

Point being it was mostly a small question to get the OP thinking about little things to consider.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 12, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> Sure. I was posing a question though. A bird tail moves a lot, but could it work in a chair? Obviously most cats wouldn’t have a problem but their alligator buddy might.
> 
> Point being it was mostly a small question to get the OP thinking about little things to consider.


Absolutely; I was not so much intending my post as arguing with you as expanding on the implications of the posed question, based on the furry stories I've read over my nearly two decades in fandom. A lot of them _do_ treat tails as more of an inconvenience than they'd realistically be, and I think it's just as important to be aware that it can be overdone.


----------



## Naveronasis (Jul 26, 2018)

Here are a few I think examples specific to furry writing in my opinion I would avoid if I were you, that being said, people don't avoid these things so it may be more of a personal wish list than a reflection of the furry market.

1: Make your characters species matter. If it is a story that could just as easily be told with humans then whats the point of them being "furry"

2: I would actually avoid limiting yourself to "Furry" communities and write anthropomorphic characters intended to appeal to everyone.

3: consider how your characters different attributes will appear to each other/express their emotions.

This is just me but in my story some characters have a habit of clasping their tail, or feeling passively intimidated by the presence of predators, or express them self by flicking an ear or a tail, or moving their whiskers. They view different species differently but also internally have different races within their own species. It may not look dramatically different to a human but my snow leopards for example see different spot patterns as belonging to different tribes/races.

4: Avoid writing author self insert or man out of time fiction. Where some displaced human discovers a world of furries, or gets turned into a furry, or a furry gets transported to earth somehow from another time/place/whatever. These stories tend to be cliche but also put up a lot of non-furry readers red flags as something along the lines of fan fiction.

5: if your trying to appeal to non furries. Don't write 300k gay 3 way love triangles. This is over done to the moon and back again except, that's no moon, its just a giant tether-ball of more 3 way gay love triangles. This suggestion could probably be rolled into #4 but whatever. As a creative writing major your probably already aware that any 3 way love triangle in general is overplayed to death and permeates too many stories in every genre where even if its not the plot it's present as a subplot to create tension between the protagonist and his/her cohorts.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 26, 2018)

Naveronasis said:


> 2: I would actually avoid limiting yourself to "Furry" communities and write anthropomorphic characters intended to appeal to everyone.


If I may refute this, being able to hone in on a niche can work from the outset of a story, so long as you can keep in mind your target audience. More to the point, appealing to everyone can very easily backfire if the wider audience you're trying to appeal to is not interested in the subject matter.


Naveronasis said:


> 4: Avoid writing author self insert or man out of time fiction. Where some displaced human discovers a world of furries, or gets turned into a furry, or a furry gets transported to earth somehow from another time/place/whatever. These stories tend to be cliche but also put up a lot of non-furry readers red flags as something along the lines of fan fiction.


It's worth remembering that clichés can have their place, but need to be handled with care.


----------



## babykitty (Jul 27, 2018)

Naveronasis said:


> 4: Avoid writing author self insert or man out of time fiction. Where some displaced human discovers a world of furries, or gets turned into a furry, or a furry gets transported to earth somehow from another time/place/whatever. These stories tend to be cliche but also put up a lot of non-furry readers red flags as something along the lines of fan fiction.


I'll have to partially disagree with this. It realistically comes down as to why this is happening and events that take place as a result. A story I've been reading called _ The Fox's Path_ is pretty much the main character turned into an fox girl. The only annoying cliché I find is that he now she is kind of a heartthrob for several male character. Other than that, it more or less does everything job correctly. Also for putting a human in a world of furries or vice versa can be decent comedy, again if done correctly.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jul 28, 2018)

Naveronasis said:


> 4: Avoid writing author self insert or man out of time fiction. Where some displaced human discovers a world of furries, or gets turned into a furry, or a furry gets transported to earth somehow from another time/place/whatever. These stories tend to be cliche but also put up a lot of non-furry readers red flags as something along the lines of fan fiction.


Not really, it's all depends on writer skills. Well, yes this kind of fiction has a nasty tendency to turn into an escapist masturbation, but by itself _popadanets_ is the same tool for plot development (psychological and biological differences is a rich source of collisions and conflicts) or showing alien society through eyes of our contemporary (or showing our society through alien eyes).


----------



## LoganGreypaw (Jul 29, 2018)

I really like your points Naveronasis.



Naveronasis said:


> 4: Avoid writing author self insert or man out of time fiction. Where some displaced human discovers a world of furries, or gets turned into a furry, or a furry gets transported to earth somehow from another time/place/whatever. These stories tend to be cliche but also put up a lot of non-furry readers red flags as something along the lines of fan fiction.



Personally, I would express this more as the second-half of your explanation; it's similar to how many people getting into D&D creating character who is a forgotten prince/princess - about very common cliches.

I wouldn't recommend writers _avoid_ it specifically, but I would say that for most experienced readers, the basic idea is not "fresh" - in fact I'd say it's stale. So if you're going to do it, you should try to make sure that the events of your story are interesting and novel enough to justify the setup. If they are, then you ought to be okay.

That being said, it's online fiction. Sometimes people want to read something they've essentially read 30 times before (this goes double for erotica). Isn't _Avatar _still a crazy-successful movie? I mean that was the most cliche-ridden Hollywood movie I've ever seen, almost bordering on parody. It depends if you're just writing for fun, for readership, or trying to say something more profound (and I think you should tell your stories regardless).


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 30, 2018)

Naveronasis said:


> 1: Make your characters species matter. If it is a story that could just as easily be told with humans then whats the point of them being "furry"


Well, if your story could just as easily be told with furries, what's the point of making them human? 

Trying to force some great allegory into your story to "justify" your characters' furriness is IMO more likely to do harm than good. It's perfectly okay for the reason for your characters' species to be "I felt like it". What is important to maintain in this regard is consistency. If the dog character compulsively chases cars, the cat character needs to be just as enamored with laser pointers. If your herbivores are all vegetarian, your obligate carnivores shouldn't get a side of fries with their steak.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 30, 2018)

I think a lot of furry fiction could be helped by realistically considering the implications of a world inhabited by anthropomorphic characters. In many furry setting, character are a variety of different species, which in turn are characteristics and needs. An tiny anthropomorphic mouse is going to interact with the world and objects in it differently than a gorilla anthropomorphic character. For my character in the the Don Volpe RP, I had him wearing clothes tailored to his frame since he is an anthropomorphic gorilla. He also drives a specially modified sedan to accommodate his size. I'd like to see more furry fiction explore things like this.


----------



## Rant (Aug 30, 2018)

Please don't write solely for porn. Please. Write for adventure, or mystery or something! Don't make characters purely to fuck. I'm sick of it, there's no really good stories because everyones too busy screwing each other to get the plot anywhere! Also, like many have said, consider how different body types would adapt.  A gator type anthro would have a stiff, thick tail. They may be prone to getting sick if the AC is too cold etc. A lemur would have to make sure their tail doesn't get caught in doors, may tend to climb up stuff.


----------



## Rant (Aug 30, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> Sure. I was posing a question though. A bird tail moves a lot, but could it work in a chair? Obviously most cats wouldn’t have a problem but their alligator buddy might.
> 
> Point being it was mostly a small question to get the OP thinking about little things to consider.


I have two bird-like characters, and they get around the chair thing by sitting backwards like some hip teacher who wants to be your buddy lol

But seriously, they just turn the chair around if they can to avoid damaging their feathers. If they can't then they stand or lean on something. It's not an annoyance because it's something they have always done. *Shrugs*


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 30, 2018)

Rant said:


> Please don't write solely for porn. Please. Write for adventure, or mystery or something! Don't make characters purely to fuck. I'm sick of it, there's no really good stories because everyones too busy screwing each other to get the plot anywhere!


I feel you here. Before everybody dog-piles on me for saying this, I just want to say if you're writing erotica, that's fine. It isn't too much to ask you to be honest about it, though. Don't try to pass off porn as an epic masterpiece when the plot is just an excuse for the porn. State explicitly that it's erotic literature if you're doing that.


Rant said:


> Also, like many have said, consider how different body types would adapt. A gator type anthro would have a stiff, thick tail. They may be prone to getting sick if the AC is too cold etc. A lemur would have to make sure their tail doesn't get caught in doors, may tend to climb up stuff.


I try do some research on the natural characteristics of the species I'll include in a story, so I'll know what climate would suit a reptilian character or how a character based on a primate might act. My favorite furry fiction stories take these characteristics into account. Though to turn this around on you, this could limit what type of characters you see in a given environment if you're trying to be somewhat biologically accurate. This is the curse of hard science fiction and fiction. (For those want to fight in this flame war, is furry fiction with no speculative elements except furry characters considered science fiction by default? Fight!)


Rant said:


> I have two bird-like characters, and they get around the chair thing by sitting backwards like some hip teacher who wants to be your buddy lol
> 
> But seriously, they just turn the chair around if they can to avoid damaging their feathers. If they can't then they stand or lean on something. It's not an annoyance because it's something they have always done. *Shrugs*


I like this idea both for the originality and the attention it pays to detail. I definitely would like to read the story these characters are in.


----------



## Rant (Aug 30, 2018)

Unicon said:


> I feel you here. Before everybody dog-piles on me for saying this, I just want to say if you're writing erotica, that's fine. It isn't too much to ask you to be honest about it, though. Don't try to pass off porn as an epic masterpiece when the plot is just an excuse for the porn. State explicitly that it's erotic literature if you're doing that.
> 
> I try do some research on the natural characteristics of the species I'll include in a story, so I'll know what climate would suit a reptilian character or how a character based on a primate might act. My favorite furry fiction stories take these characteristics into account. Though to turn this around on you, this could limit what type of characters you see in a given environment if you're trying to be somewhat biologically accurate. This is the curse of hard science fiction and fiction. (For those want to fight in this flame war, is furry fiction with no speculative elements except furry characters considered science fiction by default? Fight!)
> 
> I like this idea both for the originality and the attention it pays to detail. I definitely would like to read the story these characters are in.


I can't write worth a damn. But if your interested in a non-stop idea factory I'm your dragon! 

I wanna see a Croc in a coldish climate decked out in super artic wear and his buddies are like dude it's only 48f.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 30, 2018)

Rant said:


> I can't write worth a damn. But if your interested in a non-stop idea factory I'm your dragon!


I might just take you up on that.


Rant said:


> I wanna see a Croc in a coldish climate decked out in super artic wear and his buddies are like dude it's only 48f.


You might have given me my first idea.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 30, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Don't try to pass off porn as an epic masterpiece when the plot is just an excuse for the porn.


Excuse you! I'm totally writing the Odyssey of pornography. It'll be the next Epic of Gilgamesh, but the gay sex will be like 1000x more explicit (tbf, Gilgamesh was *pretty* gay to begin with). 

Serious response: Be internally consistent. You are the arbiter of the world you are writing. You get to decide a lot of things like how animalistic people are, size differences in species, how races get along, all kinds of things. But all that cool world-building falls flat if you don't play by your own rules (or remember them). Take as many notes as possible and refer back. 

And if you're writing porn- which is perfectly fine- please think about how things like fur and tails and claws affect the sexy stuff. Two animal people fucking is not the same as two human people fucking.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 30, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Excuse you! I'm totally writing the Odyssey of pornography. It'll be the next Epic of Gilgamesh, but the gay sex will be like 1000x more explicit (tbf, Gilgamesh was *pretty* gay to begin with).


As long as the prose and plot are tight, fine.


Le Chat Nécro said:


> Serious response: Be internally consistent. You are the arbiter of the world you are writing. You get to decide a lot of things like how animalistic people are, size differences in species, how races get along, all kinds of things. But all that cool world-building falls flat if you don't play by your own rules (or remember them). Take as many notes as possible and refer back.
> 
> And if you're writing porn- which is perfectly fine- please think about how things like fur and tails and claws affect the sexy stuff. Two animal people fucking is not the same as two human people fucking.


Internal consistency is one of those things that makes or breaks any story, but it's doubly true of furry fiction. Personally, I always keep my background notes in Word doc so everything is searchable, but I also try to ground everything in reality as closely as possible so it's easier to maintain internal consistency.


----------



## Ketren (Sep 10, 2018)

One thing I think furs tend to forget is that hybrid characters would be very rare. A mixed-species couple may need help reproducing; maybe, in some settings, they would be persecuted for "going against nature".


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 11, 2018)

Ketren said:


> One thing I think furs tend to forget is that hybrid characters would be very rare. A mixed-species couple may need help reproducing; maybe, in some settings, they would be persecuted for "going against nature".


You know, I've never actually considered this as plot element or seen this as plot element in furry fiction. This is a good point.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 11, 2018)

Don't do lurid porn. If you must wrote about sex, write gentle erotica. Hint gently and sensually.

HE HAD A MASSIVE RED *** AND HE POUNDED IT INTO HER ***.UNTIL HE ******** ON HER MASSIVE ***.

^ Don't do that.


----------



## Picklepaige (Sep 11, 2018)

I used to be very active in a roleplay forum that was heavily focused on the creative writing aspect and had some AMAZING talent. So, not quite the same thing, but I love writing and do have some sort of experience!

One thing I notice in animal roleplay specifically is the use of overly flowery language. It is okay to say "tail" or "muzzle!" You don't have to use a different word for a body part every single time you use it. Not every sentence has to be along the lines of "her luscious pendulum wrapped around her elegant braces, and an impish smile formed on her velvet kissers." 

There is nothing wrong with just saying "she wrapped her tail around her legs and smiled impishly."

And, if you are writing erotica, unless you are doing a parody DO NOT use words like "man meat." People will laugh. Hard.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 12, 2018)

Xitheon said:


> Don't do lurid porn. If you must wrote about sex, write gentle erotica. Hint gently and sensually.
> 
> HE HAD A MASSIVE RED *** AND HE POUNDED IT INTO HER ***.UNTIL HE ******** ON HER MASSIVE ***.
> 
> ^ Don't do that.


I agree that subtlety and respectfulness would appropriate for those stories. Unless you're telling a story from a first-person perspective, there isn't really a necessity to used the asterisked-out words to describe genitalia and sex acts. You can write a good erotica story and be classy at the same time.

@Picklepaige has a point too.

I would tack on a that if you are writing erotica, try to portray sex realistically. Most fiction, furry or otherwise, tends to depict very idealized versions of sex, which can be cliched and harmful. 

Be an artist and rise above that.


----------



## Baalf (Sep 13, 2018)

Naveronasis said:


> Here are a few I think examples specific to furry writing in my opinion I would avoid if I were you, that being said, people don't avoid these things so it may be more of a personal wish list than a reflection of the furry market.
> 
> 1: Make your characters species matter. If it is a story that could just as easily be told with humans then whats the point of them being "furry"



When it comes to storytelling, nothing upsets me more then when the book or story is just about how great the human race is. I feel like I see this trope way too often, and I've heard the arguments, but frankly I don't buy them.

Part of the reason I can immerse myself in certain stories is usually because it's not about humans, or maybe it is but there are plenty of non-human Good Guy characters that help balance things out for me. I can even tolerate a story about humans if the main bad guys are also human, which is why Harry Potter comes off as enjoyable for me despite being about humans. But if your villains range from generic goblins and dragon all the way too cute little bunnies and penguin people, and your good guys don't get any less human then a woman with cat ears and tail, then I get really frustrated with the story.

I want to see a world outside humans. I want to see that non-humans can be good. I want to see that humans can be friends with species other than their own race, or even a story that doesn't have humans at all. Frankly, I just plain read certain books and play certain games to get away from... Humans.

 true, many people could argue that anthro characters are usually just humans with fur, but as long as your characters character isn't just human or a human with different ears, then I feel like you still made an attempt to peer into another world. I do like to see creatures who are clearly not human and have abilities humans do not have, but just having anthro characters is oftentimes enough to suffice for me. And that's why I don't mind stories that have anthros instead of humans.

That being said, this topic does give me some ideas for my own creations, and one book I am considering writing is about a cast of monsters. One character is a hedgehog with a prehensile tail, one is a fire-breathing Pig, one is a part alligator part hippo hybrid, and another character is a manticore like creature who has venom that if injected into itself can make itself stronger. There's things to work with with these ideas that make them less human, and this topic makes me feel like I should put focus on that.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 13, 2018)

@BennyJackdaw  If you are writing a book, the medium will limit you in some ways. That means you will have to describe nonverbal actions such as a character beating their chest with words. What you could do place the nonverbal actions at the end of each stanza, which minimizes the awkward interruptions. You could also make the descriptions rhyme with the the last verse of every stanza. You may find that to be a more organic solution.


----------



## Baalf (Sep 13, 2018)

Unicon said:


> @BennyJackdaw  If you are writing a book, the medium will limit you in some ways. That means you will have to describe nonverbal actions such as a character beating their chest with words. What you could do place the nonverbal actions at the end of each stanza, which minimizes the awkward interruptions. You could also make the descriptions rhyme with the the last verse of every stanza. You may find that to be a more organic solution.



Thanks for the advice, but I think you posted that in the wrong topic.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 15, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Thanks for the advice, but I think you posted that in the wrong topic.


You're right. Hopefully the advice was helpful.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 15, 2018)

I feel like the biggest don't in the furry fandom is the fact that too many characters over do with their "Johnson". I'm trying to be able to say the most appropriate way that I can because the fact that so many people overdo with all of the so-called dick jokes nothing right about in their stories or in role-play. back when I was starting out I was doing the exact same thing until reality kicked me in the ass.


----------



## Baalf (Sep 15, 2018)

Unicon said:


> You're right. Hopefully the advice was helpful.



I am not entirely sure I get it entirely.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 15, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I am not entirely sure I get it entirely.


I'll explain it on the appropriate thread this time.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Sep 18, 2018)

one thing to stress. get out your comfort zone. writing story about foxes can be boirng and learning about new animals for your work is kinda a good thing.


----------



## Cres Moon (Sep 21, 2018)

Make sure your characters have flaws and challenges they need to over come it keeps them interesting regardless of species, and think of it as pretty much standard fiction just with anthro animals instead of humans.  If there's some erotic scenes I would keep them brief with just enough detail to let your readers mind to fill in the gaps and play out the scene in their mind.  Any fight scenes should also be kept short, and villains need to be more powerful than the hero in one way or another. If the villain isn't a threat to the survival of your hero than you don't have a compelling story.


----------

